# Plowing



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Just playing around with a few driveways today


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I see ONE driveway... not a few 


You're really not playing around. You're cleaning up those footie prints in the snow that you don't like being there.


Come, come now.... We know you're just OCD about footie prints...


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

That's to funny. I had six of them to clear today.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

where are you at?


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Pike county, near the heart of Poconos


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Glad to see that you are busy. Let me know how things are going. Crazy so far with these little storms for us. 200 tons Clear Lane dropped already. Be safe, and talk soon.

Glenn.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

FISHERBOY;1739055 said:


> Pike county, near the heart of Poconos


Was wondering where in PA you got snow today


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

thats was the snow from last weekend, the driveways I were clearing are vacation homes, in lawn season its great to have six in row like that


----------

